# What type of prices for appetizers??



## rp ribking (Oct 14, 2010)

I am smokin' spares and abt's for a family gathering in a couple of weeks. I am just wandering what the going price is for abt's. I am buying a 1/2 bushel, that is around 125 japs, not all will be abt's. I split them in half, so of course it will be double (50=100), wrapping with bacon and a lil smokey link and cream cheese.

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## eman (Oct 14, 2010)

You asking for a selling price or what the cost will be to make 50 abts???


----------



## rp ribking (Oct 15, 2010)

eman said:


> You asking for a selling price or what the cost will be to make 50 abts???




Eman, I am asking about a selling price.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 15, 2010)

I have seen other catering companies charge $20-$22.50  a dozen. They are cored and not halved.  Figure your cost for everything and add your profit. You may end up right around the price I have seen. Hope that helps. BTW This catering company was in Reno NV


----------



## eman (Oct 15, 2010)

Try cost times X 

 If you can get the stuff to make em cheap x = 3 if it cost ya a bit x=4\

No less than  $2 each if your making 100. abt's are very labor intensive. more so than most meats you will smoke.

 Just look at most caterers ,they charge at least a dollar for a small square of cake.

 baked in a large sheet pan and sliced.

 ALOT less labor than ABTs


----------

